# Cheapest JLC piece?



## calcheng (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello dear JLC fans,

i've been lurking around, admiring all the nice jlc pieces that each one of you shared on this site

i'm hoping to buy my first JLC piece but having completed my conscription service with the army, i have to admit that my funds are limited. I am hoping to buy a JLC piece without having to pay through the nose for it. My grail watch would be the MUT moon, but that will have to wait for awhile. 

In the mean time, what are the cheaper options that i can look at? i believe the Reverso is retailing for 7k before discount. Any idea if jlc watches would be cheaper in Singapore or in hongkong?


----------



## edeag3 (Nov 6, 2011)

The cheapest watch would be a used watch, there are plenty in HK but just be careful and make sure it's real.
Otherwise, the cheapest would be a reverso classic in stainless steel on a croc strap. Call JLC and just ask.
The cheapest non-reverso is the Master Control on a croc strap.


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

Probably the best "budget" JLC would be a vintage, large cased one in good condition. They're out there you just have to look and have patience.


----------



## djmm (Jan 31, 2009)

Master control is one of the cheapest ones, or regular reverso. I personally would prefer basic reverso as it is more iconic. You can go used if you want to save even more money.


----------

